# Time Calculator, Time Sheets



## pharmon (Jul 20, 2008)

Does anyone working from home use the time calculator and time sheet conversions?  I've played with one in Excell, not overly happy with it, and I downloaded a freeby for 30 day trial, and it seems ok.  But I'm wondering how others at home are keeping up with their time and time sheets.


----------



## msbrowning (Jul 21, 2008)

The company I work for provided all employees with one........


----------



## LORA CRAWFORD (Jul 22, 2008)

I hope this helps you out. You need to convert your hour to 100 units each minute is worth 1.67 so if you you clock in at 7:20 on the time clock it is 7:33. You also need to use military time.

I'll do a ful day demo
In: 7:10=      7.17+
Out 12:15= 12.25-
In 1:25 =    13.42+
out 4:30 =   16.50-

This equals 8.16 hours or roughly 8 hours and 10 min

Add In, subtract out, add in, subtract out. This will give you a negative number but that is the hours you worked. 
Lora


----------



## pharmon (Jul 22, 2008)

this helped a bunch Lora, thank you.


----------

